# Please help me with my nascar sim racing!



## aznewmanfan (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hello, *

*I just recently got nascar sim racing 2005 & found out that it's not compatible with windows 7 but I found a post on a microsoft site that said to install the nascar thunder 2004 then copy a certain file from it then paste it into the 2005 sim racing folder & rename it & it'll work. well, I did it & now the game does open but the pics of the vehicles are just like lines & weird shapes, does anyone know how to fx it? I've been anxious to play it. thanks for any info!*


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello aznewfan and welcome to TSF!

Instead of copying the file from Nascar Thunder 2004, try right+clicking the game launcher and click Properties. Navigate to the Compatibility tab and tick the "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" box and select Windows XP from the drop-down list.

Then try running the game again.


----------



## aznewmanfan (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried that first but no luck, the game wouldn't even open until I copied that file from the other game but the graphics are all jacked up! the track selection & settings & everything are fine but the vehicles are just lines & triangles & weird shapes. I sure wish I could get it to work...it's frustrating!


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Are your graphics card drivers up to date and do you have Direct X installed?


----------



## aznewmanfan (Jun 25, 2012)

I do have the direct X installed but I don't know anything about my graphics card. I am using a laptop, it's a dell inspiron 1545. I have other more graphic games like "race 07" & "NFS carbon" & they're fine. it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

That laptop has integrated graphics, meaning it is most likely the cause of the problems.

Please download HWMonitor from my signature and have it running while you play for about 10 minutes. Then, take a screenshot of its results and post the picture here.


----------

